

The Oculus Rift makes Elite: Dangerous amazing–and impossible to describe - awjr
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/11/the-oculus-rift-makes-elite-dangerous-amazing-and-impossible-to-describe/

======
awjr
I played the original on the BBC B. It was amazing. Stunning. Blew my 14 year
old mind. I feel this combination of technology and the perfect game will
completely blow my 44 year old mind.

